# PowerPivot question Excel 2013



## Rblack40 (Mar 22, 2013)

Should PowerPivot be included as a free add in for the Microsoft Office 2013 Professional suite in Excel like it was in 2010 as well as the other new add ins featured?


----------



## Jacob Barnett (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes it should but it isn't. Check out these two posts on PowerPivotPro.....

“Hey, Who Moved My (PowerPivot 2013) Cheese?” « PowerPivotPro

Guest Post from Ken Puls: How to buy PowerPivot 2013, and the $30 Volume Licensing Workaround « PowerPivotPro


----------



## Rblack40 (Mar 25, 2013)

Microsoft should fix Office 2013 and Excel to have all available add-ins and keep it like it was when Excel 2010 was released. It had all the options. GeoFlow can be in Excel 2013 as well. I don't like this subscription concept. If they do this concept you should have all the add-ins available. Mr. Excel would like to see that.


----------

